# Re-Batching - 1 more time



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2012)

I make solid shaving soap and then I shred it so I can custom scent each one for my internet customers.  The first thing I need to tell you is that I use Sodium Lactate in my shaving soap recipe.

So I grate them up with a really fine cheese grater and then I place the soap into a large measuring cup.  Add enough water to moisten the soap and then put into the microwave.  My first zap is full temp 1 1/2 minutes.  I then stir it like crazy and then starting zapping it at 70% strength for 45 seconds at a time watching the soap the whole time and then stirring it really well until I have it down to a liquid, add my fragrance and zap it again @ 70% for 20 seconds then pour.  Here are some pictures of the process.

This is the grated soap:







Measured and in the measuring cup, zapped once already:






Now you can see it liquifying:











Poured and in the jar ready to go to the customer:






I hope this helps...  I don't know how this would work in a large batch, but it should be pretty similar....

Cheers


----------



## Hazel (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great tutorial and taking the time to post all the pictures. You make it look so easy.


----------



## Relle (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely, yet to try a shaving soap.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah you're welcome Hazel....

Relle9 this can be applied to any kind of soap, I just use it for my shaving soaps...  8)


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, you *DO* make it look easy.  I might try HPing this way with some scraps I have been squirreling away, instead of throwing away.  It might smell a little funny since it will be a combo of a few different kinds of soaps.  But at least it won't be going to waste.  My other HP soaps I have done in my soap pot on the stove.  They were less than beautimous........much less, hahaha!  Maybe if I do it this way they will look better.


----------



## sunfloweracres (Nov 14, 2012)

Great pictures, thank you for posting. What is Sodium Lactate? What does it do for the shaving soap? 
I have read about rebatching using milk by cooking it on the stove, but I like your way a whole lot better.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you SunflowerAcres & AngelMomma.

SunflowerAcres Sodium Lactate adds a few things to the Shaving Soap, actually any soap really.  First it does increase your lather, hardens the soap but it also allows for easy 'milling' aka rebatching.  I like it for HP soap in general as well as my Hemp soap because hemp takes forever and a day to harden up, Sodium Lactate hardens it up right away.

You can find Sodium Lactate at most of your regular soap suppliers.


----------



## sunfloweracres (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh, thank you Lindy. I'll look into it. I keep running out of Castor oil to add lather to my shampoo bars.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2012)

You're welcome. You should be able to buy your Castor oil in 1 jug bottles from your regular suppliers.  I like New Directions for pricing on it....


----------



## rics (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Lindy,
Thanks for the great tutorial. I have a question- when I put my coconut, palm,olive soap in the microwave (after 4,5 days of making it). It completely melted to a a liquid ( it looked like a mixtures of oils again, no completely transparent, not white cream likes yours).otherwise at room temp it's a solid soap and lathers fine. 
But looking at your pics your soap only becomes creamy consistency, not to a complete liquid like mine. I wanted to re-shape my CP soap so had melted it, but din expect it to look completely like oils again.

Any ideas where I could be going wrong.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 24, 2013)

If it firms back up then I would say you're fine...


----------

